# Sea Monkeys



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

This gave me the giggles, I hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet, I loved it!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL "where is he going, to work? or perhaps to pick up groceries?" XD


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I accidentally found this youtube video from the 70s advertising the sea monkey race way... its basically a long slightly slanted water slide with curved edges and you drop 2 of the big sea monkeys in, and see which one swims to the other side first...

Yeehaw...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

lol!! loved it. I used to want see monkeys soooo badly as a kid but my parents said we had enough pets.  Then I saw the film "Amos and Andrew" and my sea monkey dreams were crushed forever.


----------

